# Secondhand Books



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi All

Does anyone know where you can go to donate books?
I have a couple of boxes worth and would like to give them away to a good home.
From what i've seen the donate bins accept only clothes; any information would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Can I go though them first?


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Can I go though them first?



hahaha you sure can lady


----------



## Grt1 (Nov 7, 2012)

Do you have any books for children?? i would come and collect if you do .. 

you can always put it in free items on dubizzle or some classified site... it would be criminal to put books in donation box... always give away books where they are appreciated...


----------



## ddden (Feb 9, 2012)

Can I go though them too?


----------



## KC1 (Sep 30, 2010)

You can donate books to The Old Library next to DUCTAC in the Mall of the Emirates. :clap2:


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Grt1 said:


> Do you have any books for children?? i would come and collect if you do ..
> 
> you can always put it in free items on dubizzle or some classified site... it would be criminal to put books in donation box... always give away books where they are appreciated...


Sorry, no childrens books  
Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

KC1 said:


> You can donate books to The Old Library next to DUCTAC in the Mall of the Emirates. :clap2:


Wonderful!! Thank you


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Chickiwi said:


> Hi All
> 
> Does anyone know where you can go to donate books?
> I have a couple of boxes worth and would like to give them away to a good home.
> ...


Feline Friends would love to take them. They run regular book sales to raise funds. You can drop them off at one of their sales or you leave with one of the volunteers.

I collect for them, but am in Umm Sequim 1.

Home | Feline Friends Dubai


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

i wud also like to tell you about Volunteer in Dubai who have a charity book sale to donate towards breast cancer awareness


----------

